# 3M Sandblaster Pro (Sandpaper)



## borisw37 (Jul 28, 2010)

Saw this stuff at Lowes the other day and decided to give it a shot.









Stuff works great! 
I was in the middle of finishing some end-grain cutting boards and thought I'll make some fancy handles / router cut profiles around the edges. Well, guess my router skills are not that good so I ended up with a few areas that needed sanding (either burn marks or those tiny "steps" from different depth passes). 
The stuff is not really sand-"paper" anymore it is more of sand-"rubber/plastic". The backing is somewhat non-slip and you can fold it, bend it, into just about any shape without the material falling off on the creases like it does on regular sandpaper. I had a used very soft sanding sponge so I just put a piece of this "Sandblaster Pro" on it and went to town. Conforms very well, the plasticky backing can stretch a bit. Stuff does sand fast even end-grain and using 150grit, and leaves a nice finish. Oh yeh, it also somehow doesn't clog nearly as bad as regular sandpaper.

FYI: I'm in no way affiliated with Lowes or 3M just really impressed with this product.


----------



## hokeyplyr48 (Nov 12, 2013)

Saw it the other day at Home Depot too. They wanted $15 for the roll, that seemed a bit excessive to me. But might have to try and find it cheaper somewhere else and give it a try.


----------

